# Favorite Grass cultivars/varieties



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

uts said:


> This is going to be an epic thread if we can gather a few standard points
> 
> Cultivar
> Company purchased from
> ...


I think I have some favorites out of what I've used so far (not in any specific order):

-Bullseye TTTF: Really solid all-around performance and looks good.

-Summer TTTF: Very dark green, compact, slow-growing, DENSE, and uniform. Responds to N really well.

-Flame TTTF: Seems to blend in great with my existing grass for both new seeding and overseeding, and I'm guessing solid performance. I never saw anything that looked out of place when I've used this one, so nothing to complain about.

-Rugby II KBG: Pretty sure I can tell which one this is, because it's not the lighter green one (America) or the darker green one (Bewitched). Sorry to the Bewitched and America in the blend...the Rugby II just seems more disease-resistant (Rust) and looks overall better to me (I think--could be wrong on this, since I've never grown it by itself).

Tried Apple SGL TTPR for the first time this past Spring (in a 3-way blend mixed with KBG). Will be interesting to see if it's as good as claimed (in terms of heat/drought performance and disease resistance).

My Spring plan is to renovate an area using MyHolidayLawn KBG (monostand). Will be interesting to see how that looks and performs. Never did a monostand before. Maybe it'll even become a future favorite...who knows.

What are your favorites so far?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Midnight KBG


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MassHole said:


> Midnight KBG


Great one! A true classic that's tough to beat.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Got to go with bewitched KBG. Great color and can be mowed low.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Just did a overseed with summer TTTF . Everything you described is true so far. Hopefully during the dog days of summer it can take the heat.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

M32075 said:


> Just did a overseed with summer TTTF . Everything you described is true so far. Hopefully during the dog days of summer it can take the heat.


First year grass probably won't take the heat as well as grass that's been established for a few years.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@j4c11 ?
I'm interested in your thoughts on this one.


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Midnight KBG


Can you tell us why like the poster did above? That information will be helpful and good for the thread...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

This is going to be an epic thread if we can gather a few standard points

Cultivar
Company purchased from
Application: Overseeding vs Reno

Ease of germination and time
Color
Density
Disease resistance
Drought tolerance
Foot traffic tolerance
Growth rate
High vs low maintainence
Performance in mild shade


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

uts said:


> This is going to be an epic thread if we can gather a few standard points
> 
> Cultivar
> Company purchased from
> ...


Bullseye TTTF
Hogan Company
Both overseed and reno situations
Germination: excellent
Color: Excellent
Density: Pretty good
Disease resistance: good
Traffic tolerance: good
Growth rate: lower than average
Maintenance: medium to high
Performance in mild shade: ok

Summer TTTF
United Seeds
Overseed and spot renos
Germination: excellent
Color: Outstanding
Density: Extremely dense
Traffic: Unknown
Growth rate: significantly slower than average
Maintenance: high
Performance in mild shade: unknown

Flame TTTF
United Seeds
Overseed
Germination: excellent
Color: unkown
Density: Unknown
Traffic: Unknown
Maintenance: unknown
Performance in mild shade: unknown

Rugby II KBG
Still trying to source some more
Overseed and reno
Germination: average for KBG
Color: Excellent (medium to dark)
Density: average
Traffic: good to excellent
Maintenance: average to high
Performance in mild shade: average


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

social port said:


> @j4c11 ?
> I'm interested in your thoughts on this one.


As far as fescue goes I have to go with Speedway, it made for a fantastic monostand. It came closest to the color I'm looking for in a lawn. But, it suffers from the same issues as all fescues - no spreading, huge struggles with fungus during the summer.

Speedway October 2015


Speedway July 2016


At this point I would not go back to fescue. I think bluegrass is superior in every way. Knowing bluegrass will self-repair also gives me peace of mind. I have yet to achieve that ideal color with bluegrass, but I'm hopeful Midnight will get me there next year.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Scott's Sunny Mix (it has bewitched KBG, thermal blue KBG, jumpstart KBG, then I forget (ridgeline/avalanche KBG, and 2 or 3 PRG cultivars)
Company purchased from: Amazon.com
Application: Overseeding

Ease of germination and time: 7 days-14 days. Easy
Color: Really really nice, deep green with hues of blue. Really elegant
Density: Cant comment overall, but the PRG in this mix generates very dense bunches
Disease resistance: don't know yet
Drought tolerance: Don't know, but wouldn't think it would be excellent
Foot traffic tolerance: OK
Growth rate: Average
High vs low maintainence: Medium
Performance in mild shade: Depends on what you mean by shade. Does great in area with open line of sight to the sky. Does miserably bad in any area under the drip line of a tree.

If budget is tight, this (Sunny Mix), Midwest Mix, Dense Shade Mix, and Heat Tolerant Blue Mix seem to be actually pretty good seed mixes from Scott's (you do pay for 50% of the seeds by weight, due to the coating). On the contrary, I cannot recommend anybody use Scott's "Sun and Shade" mix. Honestly, I've had terrible success with that product, and the grass that does germinate does not last.

Scott's EZ seed Sun and Shade does germinate, but doesn't last very well. The EZ seed for Tall Fescue Lawns germinates and persists.

Scott's Thick'r Lawn (Sun and Shade AND Tall Fescue) did not work for me at all. I like the concept, but at face value didn't work and I have my suspicions why but that's another discussion.

Scott's Patch Repair Mix: I can only recommend this be used on fresh-out-of-the-bag topsoil. In my opinion, unlike the EZ seed, it simply cannot by dumped anywhere and expected to work. It has paper mulch, and I suspect rotting paper might not be great for a lawn.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Scott's sunny mix I used in a full sun area after removing a above ground pool. I been battling POA there ever since.


----------

